# Teeth question and help needed (For Jayda and me)



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda and I are going through the same thing with her Prince and my Gibbs and we need some advise. 

Gibbs- 10 year old Basset Hound

Friday evening his face swelled up like a balloon. I thought he was stung by a bee and gave him Benadryl which helped reduce the swelling but it never went away. He also didn't want to fully open his jaw and the third eyelid on his eye was covering 1/2 his eye. I could not find a wound, eye is clear, ear is clear, and gums were not irritated. He is not wanting to eat anything solid. 

Well he went to the Vet last night. Not our regular Vet as she was out so it was a traditional Vet and he stated it is an abscess tooth (see graph). He wants to do a full dental, with A LOT OF EXTRACTIONS (up to 2 hours worth). Gibbs does have some nasty teeth in the front as he only chews in the back of his mouth. One canine is loose and we were starting smelly tripe to help his teeth a week ago. 

They attempted to give Rymadil but I put a stop to it right away. They did mut him on Clavamox, Meta Cam, & Trimadol. I have only given the Clavamox and it knocked Gibbs out. He is not use to traditional meds. He has not been on an antibiotic in 5+ years. I am not sure how extensive I should let them go. My real Vet should be in today and I left her a message looking for advise and I am really concerned here. If he was your dog what would you do?

Swelling:



What they think he has:


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Carnassial abscesses are no fun. The tooth is very firmly rooted and is difficult to remove. It generally needs to be cut in half and then removed one piece at a time. Ideally, dental X-rays would be taken before doing multiple, extensive extractions (carnassial, canine, etc). Even better would be to use a veterinary dentist for Gibbs since canine tooth extractions are very delicate due to the very long root.
Regardless of who does the extractions though, the carnassial causing the abscess has got to go. The abscess will improve with antibiotics but, as Jayda saw, will return after the antibiotics are stopped.
Although dental problems are a pain in the butt, most dogs generally heal and bounce back to normal quickly after the extractions are done. Good luck to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

ChiChiLove said:


> Carnassial abscesses are no fun. The tooth is very firmly rooted and is difficult to remove. It generally needs to be cut in half and then removed one piece at a time. Ideally, dental X-rays would be taken before doing multiple, extensive extractions (carnassial, canine, etc). Even better would be to use a veterinary dentist for Gibbs since canine tooth extractions are very delicate due to the very long root.
> Regardless of who does the extractions though, the carnassial causing the abscess has got to go. The abscess will improve with antibiotics but, as Jayda saw, will return after the antibiotics are stopped.
> Although dental problems are a pain in the butt, most dogs generally heal and bounce back to normal quickly after the extractions are done. Good luck to you both!
> 
> ...


Would you do multiple extractions or just the abscess at one time?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

ChiChiLove said:


> Carnassial abscesses are no fun. The tooth is very firmly rooted and is difficult to remove. It generally needs to be cut in half and then removed one piece at a time. Ideally, dental X-rays would be taken before doing multiple, extensive extractions (carnassial, canine, etc). Even better would be to use a veterinary dentist for Gibbs since canine tooth extractions are very delicate due to the very long root.
> Regardless of who does the extractions though, the carnassial causing the abscess has got to go. The abscess will improve with antibiotics but, as Jayda saw, will return after the antibiotics are stopped.
> Although dental problems are a pain in the butt, most dogs generally heal and bounce back to normal quickly after the extractions are done. Good luck to you both!
> 
> ...


My story with Prince is this. When we were in Florida a little over two weeks ago Prince also started to get some swelling. I too thought he had been bit by something. The swelling increased fairly rapidly. I took him to the vet there and he was given antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory. This took the swelling down after about five days. This weekend the swelling started again. I noticed it a tiny bit on Friday night. By Saturday afternoon it was very noticeable, Sunday worse yet. I made an appointment with my vet yesterday morning for later in the afternoon (after work). I came home to find the access had opened and was bleeding. Vet indicated he definitely has an abscessed tooth. They are not sure exactly which one but will X-ray during surgery on Wednesday morning and get the tooth out. They think it is his very back tooth. It really broke open over night. He is an clavomox and rimadyl so hopefully he will be comfortable today. My fear is that he will lose other teeth as well. I have known for sometime he doesn't have the best teeth. I floss and brush daily and his gums have improved although they are receded. I am totally ok with getting the bad tooth out. However, a couple of his front tooth are a tad loose but way better than they used to be. Breeder says keep them in, I'd bet a dime to a dollar that vet will want them out. So Christie and I are dealing with the exact same thing here. Sure came on quick too! He is not happy right now.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't have any advice on this. But so sorry you guys are going through this with your pups. Hoping they are feeling better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I know how bad it hurts to have an abcessed tooth/teeth.... I wouldnt want my little ones to go thru that for a day.... I personnaly would have them taken out....immediately.... and if there are loose ones that will cause pain later.... mostly likely they would come out too....... but that is just my two cents...










.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I know how bad it hurts to have an abcessed tooth/teeth.... I wouldnt want my little ones to go thru that for a day.... I personnaly would have them taken out....immediately.... and if there are loose ones that will cause pain later.... mostly likely they would come out too....... but that is just my two cents...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Both Gibbs and Prince are scheduled for tomorrow morning but neither of us know how many are too many. What is too much?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Those pics of Gibbs and Prince are heartbreaking. I'm sorry I don't know what I would do in your place either except I know for sure the abcessed tooth would come out. I'm just not familiar enough with this to know the pros and cons of removing the questionable teeth. My biggest fear would be are these questionable teeth causing any pain? Hard to tell with pets. My next thought is if I already have to put them under anesthesia for the abcess should I not handle as many really questionable teeth as I can at that time instead of risking more anesthesia later. No one knows the future good or bad. If it works out for the benefit of Gibbs and Prince such as the other problem teeth don't cause issues you're fine, but what if they do? Totally unrelated situation, but the same point. I had a hysterectomy a few years ago. Because of my family history of cancer I asked about having my tubes and ovaries removed as well. I knew if if wasn't done then I would definitely do it no more than 10 years later. The doctor wouldn't hear of removing them--cased closed. 6 months after my hysterectomy I had my 1st ever ovarian cyst--several of them. 9 months later I ended up having to have another surgery to have my tubes and ovaries removed. Dr. wanted to just remove the cyst, but I said, "No." I did not want to take the chance I would be going through that again in the next 9 months. Didn't mean to go on and on, but I just wanted to make the point that what you may end up dealing with later because you were saving them from it now, may be as bad or worse.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Those pics of Gibbs and Prince are heartbreaking. I'm sorry I don't know what I would do in your place either except I know for sure the abcessed tooth would come out. I'm just not familiar enough with this to know the pros and cons of removing the questionable teeth. My biggest fear would be are these questionable teeth causing any pain? Hard to tell with pets. My next thought is if I already have to put them under anesthesia for the abcess should I not handle as many really questionable teeth as I can at that time instead of risking more anesthesia later. No one knows the future good or bad. If it works out for the benefit of Gibbs and Prince such as the other problem teeth don't cause issues you're fine, but what if they do? Totally unrelated situation, but the same point. I had a hysterectomy a few years ago. Because of my family history of cancer I asked about having my tubes and ovaries removed as well. I knew if if wasn't done then I would definitely do it no more than 10 years later. The doctor wouldn't hear of removing them--cased closed. 6 months after my hysterectomy I had my 1st ever ovarian cyst--several of them. 9 months later I ended up having to have another surgery to have my tubes and ovaries removed. Dr. wanted to just remove the cyst, but I said, "No." I did not want to take the chance I would be going through that again in the next 9 months. Didn't mean to go on and on, but I just wanted to make the point that what you may end up dealing with later because you were saving them from it now, may be as bad or worse.


See you are part of what I am thinking along with a lot of others. Gibbs is 10 at 60lbs and Prince is 5 at 3-lbs. How long is it safe to keep them under? They are looking at 2 hours alone for extractions on Gibbs. To me that is a long time for a 10 year old.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that as long as they are under anesthesia, I would have any teeth that the vet recommends pulled. With gas anesthesia it is not as hard to maintain them. I am sure that rescue groups have dogs that require all their teeth (think puppy mill dogs) being pulled at one time. I'd leave it to the vet. Also I'd maybe go with a canine dentist.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Gibbs is not getting Metacam-

Side effects- Meloxicam (Metacam) like other NSAIDs may cause some side effects. The most common side effects of Meloxicam involve digestive issues such as vomiting and decrease appetite. Other possible side effects of Meloxicam include:
•Change in bowl movements (black, tarry or bloody stools or diarrhea)
•Change in behavior (increased or decrease activity level, incoordination, seizure, or aggression)
•Jaundice (yellowing of gums, skin or whites of eyes)
•Increase water consumption or urination changes (frequency, color, or smell)
•Skin irritation (redness, scabs, or scratching)
•Stomach ulcers may occur
•Unexpected weight loss

The most common side effects are vomiting, diarrhea, and loss of appetite. As with all NSAIDs, METACAM may cause side effects involving the kidney and liver organ systems.

And NO he is not Getting Tramadol either! 
Tramadol side effects in dogs
There are also a number of tramadol side effects (dogs) that you can watch out for, so that you can make sure that your pet is not in any additional pain. Common mild symptoms include: drowsiness, upset stomach, constipation, blurred vision, and difficulties sleeping. While these are not usually too dangerous, if you notice the symptoms increasing or persisting, talk to your vet. There are some dogs that experience more severe tramadol side effects and these require emergency medical attention from a vet: convulsions, peeling rash, difficulties breathing, or slowing of the heart rate. With persistent monitoring and regular visits to the veterinarian, you will decrease the side effects and find the correct dosage of tramadol for dogs that will help relieve the pain that your pet is experiencing.

I will go with the holistic meds Kim suggested (still waiting on Vet to call)
"Abscess can be very painful. I would start him on a pellet of Arnica 30C and Hypericum 12 or 30C ( 1 pellet 2-3 times per day) until you can have Grasso look at him and give her opinion." 

Clavamox along knocked him out from 7:30PM until 10:30AM when my parents went and woke him up. His body is not use to these kinds of meds.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I did ask about the anesthesia issue last night. The vet was not concerned about this. He said in actuality their biggest thing with little dogs is keeping them warm enough with all the water being sprayed in their mouth. Wow, I just hate Prince has to go through this BUT I hate seeing him like he is right now even more. Prince is such a happy go lucky "rolls with anything" little dog that to see him right now breaks my heart. I guess deep down I trust the vet. He said they would only remove teeth that have to be removed for the health of the dog. Maybe I'm being paranoid, he might just have the abscessed tooth removed. Deep down inside I suspect it will be more. He has a delicate and tiny, tiny mouth.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So hard when you love them so much. Never thought it was possible to love a dog as much as I love my three and their distinct little personalities.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry that Gibbs and Prince are having problems with dental infections...if it was me I would want all work needed done at one time..I also would be giving the Metacam and/or tramadol for pain management...dental abscess are very painful and dogs are masters at hiding pain...all meds can have dire side effects...and short term use would not likely be problematic...whenever my girls are having anything done the first thing I discuss with the DVM is pain management as I never want my girls to be in unnecessary pain...I would also insist on a full team being present for the dental so the dogs vitals are being closely monitored..Just my two cents worth..I am one of those overly cautious moms...will be keeping these two in my prayers tomorrow for sure...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

nabi said:


> I am so sorry that Gibbs and Prince are having problems with dental infections...if it was me I would want all work needed done at one time..I also would be giving the Metacam and/or tramadol for pain management...dental abscess are very painful and dogs are masters at hiding pain...all meds can have dire side effects...and short term use would not likely be problematic...whenever my girls are having anything done the first thing I discuss with the DVM is pain management as I never want my girls to be in unnecessary pain...I would also insist on a full team being present for the dental so the dogs vitals are being closely monitored..Just my two cents worth..I am one of those overly cautious moms...will be keeping these two in my prayers tomorrow for sure...


The Arnica works amazing as an all natural pain relief! Gibbs has used it for a sprained ankle and BG & Sonny after their spay neuter. WORKED AMAZING! So look into it as I am like you no pain but hate these side effects


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am truly freaking out and I know Lynda probably is too. Between this not being my regular vet and them wanting to keep him under for over 2 hours at 10 years old scares me to death!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for both of you!! I know how you feel, Lynda, about loving them so much that physical issues are just terrible to have to deal with. I wish I did have an answer that solved it all. I know what I would do, but what you are comfortable with is all that really matters. My prayers are with both of you as you make your decisions.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope everything is smooth sailing for both dogs! We went through the abscess nightmare with our cat Lance last year and it was a doozy. His teeth looked like they needed a cleaning but no sign of infection. WELL, the infection had spread literally through his whole body and was visible on his bum. At that point we didn't know about the tooth so we treated with antibiotics, which of course did nothing because nothing can even come close to healing an abscess. Removal is the only option. Finally he had the surgery and had the tooth removed and he went downhill even more afterwards. He could barely walk on his own and had lost so much weight. Turns out he had an infection in his face that affected his central nervous system. His one eye wouldn't close and his third eyelid was always visible. It was very scary. 

My best advice is to make sure they're getting antibiotics that are specifically targeting the type of bacteria present in the mouth, not a blanket antibiotic that's good for many things. So sorry your guys are going through this! I'll be thinking of you both. Personally, I would get everything done all in one shot even if it meant being under anesthetic for longer, as long as it's a safe amount of time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh you poor things. The only thing I habe ever had to go through was Basils neuter and that was bad enough. The only thing I can comment on is that Basil, who was 6 months at the time, had Metacam after his neuter. We saw absolutely no side effects, he's a very clean eating dog - nothing processed - and had never had any other meds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wish I knew what to tell you guys :-( I just say go with your gut, I would be VERY worried about a 2 hour procedure as well. No matter what procedure they have I would make sure they have the type of anesthesia that as soon as it is turned off they wake up immediately. I know it costs a bit more but that is what I always ask for and ofcourse pre blood screening. I am not sure what the anesthesia is called, sorry I am not much help. Hugs and prayers for your babies and you guys.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know anything about dental issues, but I think Turmeric would be a good natural alternative to Metacam etc

TURMERIC FOR DOGS
By Ulrika Verrells 
Turmeric is one of the most potent natural anti-inflammatories available. The uses are nearly endless- here is a list of only a few of them:
Powerful anti-inflammatory to reduce the symptoms associated with rheumatoid arthritis.
Pain reliever
Relieves inflammation caused by arthritis, muscle sprains, swelling, and pain caused by injuries or surgical incisions.
Antiseptic for cleaning wounds 
Powerful antioxidant. Antioxidants neutralize free radicals which cause the painful inflammation and damage to joints affected by arthritis.
Natural antiseptic and antibacterial agents that it’s also useful for disinfecting and treating skin injuries.
Lower LDL levels (bad cholesterol) which support both heart and liver health
Thins the blood, reducing the risk of deadly clots that can lead to strokes and heart attacks
Boosts the liver’s ability to metabolize fat and remove waste from the body
Treats diarrhoea and other stomach ailments, as well as eradicates ringworm
Stops the precancerous changes becoming cancer.

HOWEVER!!!
Turmeric cannot be absorbed very well by the body in its natural form and needs to be prepared to aid absorption. There are a few ways of doing this, the last one being the most important way as Piperine (from black pepper) has been shown to raise curcumin bioavailability by 2000%!!! :
Cooking
Adding oil
Adding piperine(black pepper)
WARNINGS:
Always speak to the vet before combining turmeric with other prescribed medication.
Piperine should not be given to nursing mothers.
There are some side effects so make sure you read up on that if your dog is suffering any illnesses.
TURMERIC: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD

MAKING THE PASTE:

There are two ways of making a paste that can easily be given to both animals and humans.
1- Cooking: Follow the recipe for golden milk below, but make sure you add a about 2-3 grinds of fresh black pepper per serving. This paste will easily keep for a week in the fridge.
Turmeric Golden Milk Recipe - YouTube

2- Mixing with oil: Mix coconut oil (warmed up to get it to a fluid) with turmeric powder and ground fresh black pepper. Again, about 2-3 grinds per serving. This paste will last for several weeks in the fridge.


DOSEAGE:

I would start with a ¼ teaspoon of paste for a small dog, up to a teaspoon for a large dog, once per day. Assess after a week to see if has made a difference or you might need to up the dosage slightly. You can mix the paste in with their food if they take it- I mix mine up in a bit of natural yogurt as my dogs (and myself!) seem to prefer it that way.There are no direct guidelines for dosage for animals, so it has to be done by trial and error. Just don't go mad! 

SUPPLEMENTS:


If you decide to give it as a supplement in capsules, make sure it it the combined curcumin/peperine version.



Turmeric | GreenMedInfo | Substance | Natural Medicine | Alternative
Turmeric For Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine
Turmeric helps heal cysts, wounds and boils
Balancing Omega-3 and Omega-6? - Dr. Weil
Globinmed - Globinmed
Can turmeric prevent or treat cancer? : Cancer Research UK : CancerHelp UK
Turmeric Drug Interactions
LikeLike ·


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear what you both are going through! I am praying for both gibbs and Prince to have a flawless surgery and a speedy recovery. Thinking of you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I hope everything is smooth sailing for both dogs! We went through the abscess nightmare with our cat Lance last year and it was a doozy. His teeth looked like they needed a cleaning but no sign of infection. WELL, the infection had spread literally through his whole body and was visible on his bum. At that point we didn't know about the tooth so we treated with antibiotics, which of course did nothing because nothing can even come close to healing an abscess. Removal is the only option. Finally he had the surgery and had the tooth removed and he went downhill even more afterwards. He could barely walk on his own and had lost so much weight. Turns out he had an infection in his face that affected his central nervous system. His one eye wouldn't close and his third eyelid was always visible. It was very scary.
> 
> My best advice is to make sure they're getting antibiotics that are specifically targeting the type of bacteria present in the mouth, not a blanket antibiotic that's good for many things. So sorry your guys are going through this! I'll be thinking of you both. Personally, I would get everything done all in one shot even if it meant being under anesthetic for longer, as long as it's a safe amount of time.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness that is scary with your cat. I'm going on faith tomorrow, the vet can act in the best interest of Prince. Believe it or not, he is a ton better tonight after the thing burst. Totally gross last night and this morning but much better and not oozing now. Prince seems not be be as bothered either. Tommorow, out with one tooth.....or more!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear what you both are going through! I am praying for both gibbs and Prince to have a flawless surgery and a speedy recovery. Thinking of you both!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much! We appreciate it very much.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness that is scary with your cat. I'm going on faith tomorrow, the vet can act in the best interest of Prince. Believe it or not, he is a ton better tonight after the thing burst. Totally gross last night and this morning but much better and not oozing now. Prince seems not be be as bothered either. Tommorow, out with one tooth.....or more!


Awww that's good to hear. Maybe there was pressure built up that was causing pain. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Current pics. Sorry to be gross but this might help someone in the future. You can see the distinct wound where the abscess burst. Other than that he looks a whole bunch better. Guess it is similar to a pimple coming to a head. He ate well, took his meds and is now licking Sapphire's ears (a typical activity for him). Me however, I'm emotionally exhausted (hahaha).





Yesterday for comparison


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Huly said:


> Would you do multiple extractions or just the abscess at one time?



Personally, yes, I would. I rather they go under once then having to go back under again in a few weeks. Do blood work prior to the cleaning. And give antibiotics pre and post cleaning to keep infection from the cleaning and extractions from going systemically. Also, ask what premedications are given to older pets. Be leery of certain medications, such as acepromazine, in older dogs. Ensure that Gibbs will be induced with something like propofol and then maintained on gas (generally iso or sevo fluorine). Also, be sure that Gibbs will be getting IV fluids during his procedure, especially since he will be out for a while. 
I know your not too comfortable with traditional meds, but I can honestly say in years of seeing dogs on tramadol and/or rimadyl/metacam for extensive amounts of time, I have never seen any of them experience any negative side effects. With cases such as these, Gibbs will be in a significant amount if pain post extractions. Giving tramadol at a low dose for a few days could greatly speed recovery. At his size, one 50 mg tablet twice daily would be a very low dose but would definitely minimize discomfort. 
Please let me know if I can further explain anything you might have questions about. I've performed and monitored tons of dental cleanings, so I've pretty much seen it all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Jayda said:


> My story with Prince is this. When we were in Florida a little over two weeks ago Prince also started to get some swelling. I too thought he had been bit by something. The swelling increased fairly rapidly. I took him to the vet there and he was given antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory. This took the swelling down after about five days. This weekend the swelling started again. I noticed it a tiny bit on Friday night. By Saturday afternoon it was very noticeable, Sunday worse yet. I made an appointment with my vet yesterday morning for later in the afternoon (after work). I came home to find the access had opened and was bleeding. Vet indicated he definitely has an abscessed tooth. They are not sure exactly which one but will X-ray during surgery on Wednesday morning and get the tooth out. They think it is his very back tooth. It really broke open over night. He is an clavomox and rimadyl so hopefully he will be comfortable today. My fear is that he will lose other teeth as well. I have known for sometime he doesn't have the best teeth. I floss and brush daily and his gums have improved although they are receded. I am totally ok with getting the bad tooth out. However, a couple of his front tooth are a tad loose but way better than they used to be. Breeder says keep them in, I'd bet a dime to a dollar that vet will want them out. So Christie and I are dealing with the exact same thing here. Sure came on quick too! He is not happy right now.


If his front teeth are visibly loose, have them extracted while he is under. Incisors are notorious for becoming loose to due receding gum lines. They generally don't cause major infection but they can become very uncomfortable. The gingival recession can also move towards the canines which could cause loosening or infection of those much more important teeth. Since Prince is having radiographs done pre cleaning, I would wait to see if there has been root absorption prior to making a decision on his incisors.
My Mini (2.5 pounds) had to have all of her lower incisors extracted at her previous dental cleaning. She has a bit of a parrot mouth now but she is definitely more comfortable. And from what I can see at this point, her gum line has "tightened up" around her canines, which will hopefully preserve them.
Let me know if I can answer any questions for you. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dr Grasso approved the Dental but she is handling all anesthesia and meds. She also will determine if any other teeth are removed. I know he has one loose tooth. I feel better now.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

ChiChiLove said:


> If his front teeth are visibly loose, have them extracted while he is under. Incisors are notorious for becoming loose to due receding gum lines. They generally don't cause major infection but they can become very uncomfortable. The gingival recession can also move towards the canines which could cause loosening or infection of those much more important teeth. Since Prince is having radiographs done pre cleaning, I would wait to see if there has been root absorption prior to making a decision on his incisors.
> My Mini (2.5 pounds) had to have all of her lower incisors extracted at her previous dental cleaning. She has a bit of a parrot mouth now but she is definitely more comfortable. And from what I can see at this point, her gum line has "tightened up" around her canines, which will hopefully preserve them.
> Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your help/advice. I guess I'm expecting his incisors to go. He is missing one and there are three left. I'm not an expert but his canines look/feel solid and the gums good. So root absorption is how they determine if they will take them out? His teeth are very, very tiny.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Arnica...very interesting...wouldn't mind trying the anti inflammation cream myself !


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pics of Prince with the draining abscess are heartbreaking but I am sure he feels better with all that pressure relieved...will be looking for progress reports on Prince and Gibbs tomorrow...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nabi- look into it as I have had an amazing experience with it. I will update with what Dr Grasso does tomorrow as she is in charge of all meds. I know she approves of Clavamox (she prescribed it to Sadie) as it is an old school antibiotic and sometimes (in this case & Sadie's) they truly need it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I will say I am at peace now with my regular Vet involved. I know she will not over do, over medicate etc. I trust her fully.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Nabi- look into it as I have had an amazing experience with it. I will update with what Dr Grasso does tomorrow as she is in charge of all meds. I know she approves of Clavamox (she prescribed it to Sadie) as it is an old school antibiotic and sometimes (in this case & Sadie's) they truly need it.



Christie, clavamox was what Lance was on after his surgery and I wished he would have been on it before instead of the other stuff he was on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! Poor baby. We will be thinking of you guys and you're doing the right thing even tho it's a tough decision.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wishing good luck to both Gibbs and Prince today........


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I really appreciate your help/advice. I guess I'm expecting his incisors to go. He is missing one and there are three left. I'm not an expert but his canines look/feel solid and the gums good. So root absorption is how they determine if they will take them out? His teeth are very, very tiny.



I love talking teeth, so it's no problem at all! Lol.
If radiographs are done, then they will use them to determine which teeth need to be extracted. The vet will base the decisions on root absorption as well as some other determining factors. With out radiographs, the decision is made based on if the tooth is viably loose, the recession of the gum line, the visible health of the tooth, etc. Hence why dental rads are the gold standard, especially in little dog mouths. 😊
Good luck today! I hope everything goes smoothly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gibbs is at the Vet and I am FREAKING OUT! Typical worried mom syndrome!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sending (((((big hugs))))) and prayers for Gibbs and Prince today!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Good luck Gibbs and Prince today, thinking about you both and your Mummy's. xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Gibbs and Prince in my prayers...two mommas will be so relieved when they get home tonight !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gibbs is still under getting a dental cleaning but he lost 7 teeth. The back tooth and a front canine were abscessed. The front canine's abscess was almost to his nasal cavity. 3 teeth fell out on their own, and 2 were hanging by a thread. The back abscessed tooth was a new experience as Gibbs had a cavity on top of the abscess and none of the Vets have ever seen this before. When they went to cut the tooth it shattered from the cavity.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gibbs is awake and I can pick him up at 6:30 tonight


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats good news, you must be relieved.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My news is both good and bad. All decisions were made using X-rays but Prince lost...are you ready.....12 teeth. I nearly fell out of my chair. Ironically he lost only one of his top incisors. He also didn't lose any of his canines which is good I guess. He had a full dental about 18 months ago so I'm shocked. Especially since I do brush and floss daily. Was not expecting this at all but the vet said his mouth was in very poor condition and he will be better off without those teeth. He is awake and recovering. Vet is not sure yet if he will spend the night. Can't wait to see Prince. Love him so much all this really hurts......feel like I let him down,


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW Gibbs you and Prince can compare notes about your day. Glad you are done and feel better soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am relieved but will not feel better until I get my boy home! 

Lynda I know Prince will be back to his normal self in no time and we can work through this together finding out what's best to stop this gum recession.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Lynda, don't feel guilty. Dental health is notoriously bad in Toy breeds like Chis, and more likely to be affected by genetics and what the dogs mother is fed during her pregnancy than anything you did or didn't do. Give Prince a big (gentle) hug from me. xxx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad they are both finished with the procedures. Lynda, I know you know this, but now Prince does not have any potential pain or pain you are not aware of! That would mean a lot to me personally. I agree with Stella--you have done the very best you could! My prayers for him until he's back home with you!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear both fellows are done with their procedures...chihuahuas are notorious for dental problems...they will feel so much better in a few days...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! I'm so happy to hear that both dogs are doing well, even though so many teeth were removed. They will both be so much happier now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince is home with me. He is very drowsy. I actually got a dental folder for him indicating exactly what was done. I also got copies of his x-rays which show the issues and before and after shots. He ended up with six surgical extractions and 6 routine extractions. Unbelievably other than being drowsy, he looks amazing well. I wish he didn't have to go through this but if he recovers easily, it needed to be done. They also gave me Ora-Vet plaque prevention gel that you wipe onto his teeth every two weeks. Never heard of it but obviously I want to save the few teeth he has left. He is on canned food for the next 14 days (luckily,I have canned ZP on hand). He has dissolvable stitches through the extraction sites. He is also on Clavomox (14 days) and Rimidyl for seven days. Phew......feeling better mostly because he seems to being doing much better than I thought he would with all the extractions.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So glad both boys are in the mend. Prince I hope you're feeling great for the upcoming birthday party 😍🎈


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

He is very sleepy but doesn't look to bad. They did some kind of injection though so he is still numb )-: Momma, see you can't even tell they stole 12 of my toofies!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He looks much better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gibbs is home too. He is on Clavamox and Arnica. He came straight in and started stealing the Chi's Primal. I gave him a can and he devoured it. Soft food and no bones for 7 days. After dinner he wanted his bed so he is passed out. He is still a tad loopy but otherwise looks great happy and sleepy! My mom is coming over tomorrow to watch him throughout the day.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> He looks much better!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He wants to know if the tooth fairy will come! At today's rate of $5.00 a tooth that's $60 or one really nice outfit!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Gibbs is home too. He is on Clavamox and Arnica. He came straight in and started stealing the Chi's Primal. I gave him a can and he devoured it. Soft food and no bones for 7 days. After dinner he wanted his bed so he is passed out. He is still a tad loopy but otherwise looks great happy and sleepy! My mom is coming over tomorrow to watch him throughout the day.


My hubby is a computer geek and is working from home tomorrow to keep an eye on Prince. I have a doctoral student defending her dissertation so no way can I stay home. Prince just ate some canned ZP so I feel better now.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> He wants to know if the tooth fairy will come! At today's rate of $5.00 a tooth that's $60 or one really nice outfit!



One cute snazzy outfit for the royal Prince sounds like a great idea! Just buy something on sale but don't tell him haha!😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds like both of the boys are feeling better with those teeth out...and two mommas will sleep better tonight !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh yes! I have not slept well since his appointment Monday. I am finally at peace. Gibbs says he wants a nice big bone in 7 days!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Gibbs is home too. He is on Clavamox and Arnica. He came straight in and started stealing the Chi's Primal. I gave him a can and he devoured it. Soft food and no bones for 7 days. After dinner he wanted his bed so he is passed out. He is still a tad loopy but otherwise looks great happy and sleepy! My mom is coming over tomorrow to watch him throughout the day.


Haha too funny! You know it can't be that bad if he's still stealing food.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay!! Both fellas home again safe and sound!! Also sounds like those missing teeth aren't going to slow them down.  So thankful you all can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Nighty night, Prince is snuggled into my armpit waiting for lights out. He gives everyone a huge thank you for the kind and encouraging words today!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gibbs was awake this morning and wanted to play chase the chis but I told him NO! My mom is going over at 9am to feed him give him his meds and keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince is low key and still a little sleepy but it could be the meds. He ate some canned ZP easily. I wish I could stay home with him but just can't. Hubby is in charge. Sapphire is all out of kilter because Prince won't play with her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince said he wants this as his reward for enduring what he did yesterday!

Designer Dog Bed - DMW Sports Car Bed


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad they are doing well!!! Keep us posted. Can't wait to see Prince in his reward.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Prince said he wants this as his reward for enduring what he did yesterday!
> 
> Designer Dog Bed - DMW Sports Car Bed


LOL Gibbs wants this in 7 days! 3ft Bully Stick! 
Amazon.com : Redbarn Bully Stick 36in : Pet Rawhide Treat Sticks : Pet Supplies


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are awesome gifts for two amazing boys 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> LOL Gibbs wants this in 7 days! 3ft Bully Stick!
> Amazon.com : Redbarn Bully Stick 36in : Pet Rawhide Treat Sticks : Pet Supplies


Pretty certain that Prince's bully stick days are over!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah I know! Gibbs loves bones so I am not giving Sadie any right now as I am scared he will try to steal it and we are on a NO BONES FOR 7 DAYS!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear both fellows put in quiet nights.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

After work today I would say Prince was back to himself except for eating. He did eat but you can tell he is cautious (understandable as he has a mouth fill of dissolvable stitches). I got out leashes to walk Sapphire and Lady and he wanted to come. He did a walk with us and did fine. What a difference a day makes. He also wanted a shirt on (-: if I hold out a shirt and he wags his tail, he is Ok with it. Praise The Lord, I think he has survived!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Pretty certain that Prince's bully stick days are over!


Don't write him off yet, I know quite a few toothless oldies who still eat raw and manage their bony meals without issues. Once the gums are fully healed they toughen up, and dogs being the amazingly adaptable creatures that they are will learn to chew using whatever teeth they have left.


----------

